# Corker Problem



## fish1onthefly (Feb 22, 2009)

<TABLE =maintable borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
I bought this corker and it does not insert the cork as far as I want into the bottle. I do not see an adjustment on the ram. I like the cork just below the rim of the bottle. Any Ideas?






4039</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Description</TD>
<TD>


Corker - Handheld Portuguese Double Lever


Highly recommended by us!





</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Current Price</TD>
<TD>$16.99</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Status</TD>
<TD>Stocked</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Order</TD>
<TD>Order</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Picture</TD>
<TD>




</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 22, 2009)

Friends bought that one by mistake, and had the same problem...They said there is an adjustment on it and it works good now.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2009)

Some have an adjuster and some dont. If you are using #9 x 1.75 corks then you will have lots of problems as most people do and that is why most recommend the floor corker. The Portuguese model is like $65. Did you use a filling wand as those leave sufficient ullage in the bottle for a cork, if not and pouring from spigot or some other method then you might have too much wine in the bottle which will not let the cork go all the way in even if its not hitting the wine.


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2009)

2 things I can think of, 




Use #8 corks as they are a little smaller in diameter



or, 

Drop the cork in a k-meta solution for a "lube".A wet cork will go in easier than a dry cork. 



Lastly get a floor corker.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 22, 2009)

I used to have one of those, without the adjustment on it. On occasion if I didn't use a good swift motion to cork, I would see the result you speak of. So I would place the corker back over the bottle, pull the handles back down, then grab at the top of the corker with both hands and pull down. Kind of like I was trying to pull the corker through the bottle,using my weight, bending a little at the knees... not so much a push, but a pull,being careful to keep it well balanced. You can feel when the cork goes that little extra bit into the bottle. Easier than it sounds.


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 23, 2009)

I use this corker also. And now I know why some of my corks don't go all the way in.......maybe too much wine in the bottle as I use the spigot method of filling my bottles.
Thanks, Wade.


----------



## fish1onthefly (Feb 23, 2009)

I do use a filling wand and soak my #9's before corking..sounds like a floor corker is in my future. Do they have an adjustment? Theold hand corker I went back to using has an adjustment it is just a work out to do over 30 bottles.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 23, 2009)

The floor corkers have an adjustment to vary the cork depth. Very easy to use. You won't regret buying one.


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2009)

Once you get a floor corker (either one) you will think "*How did I get along wothout one" !





*


----------



## vcasey (Feb 23, 2009)

A floor corker is a great investment. We started out with a hand corker against my better judgment, but hubby said "piece of cake, I can handle it."
Took about 5 bottles and I ordered the floor corker!


----------



## Ol Tex (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the same corker and have no problem. I put my corks in a bit of warm water with 1 campden tablet just before use, then place the bottle between my feet to hold steady, place the corker and give it a steady plunge. So far every bottle has been perfect. I would not consider spending the extra bucks for a floor corker. JMHO, but it's quick, easy. and no problems.


John


----------



## fish1onthefly (Feb 23, 2009)

Well Texthe one I have is not quick or easy..I do soak the corks before insertion...I guess I willl call it a 17.00 lesson and move along. I would not say this is the one I would recomend...


----------



## Frank&Rita (Feb 24, 2009)

Cut off a piece of synthetic cork try 1/4" first and put it on top of the cork you are going to insert, then add or subtract length to get what you want.


----------



## Chopper (Mar 1, 2009)

I have one. It has no adjustments. I soak my corks in sanitizing solution. And the corker works perfect. It puts the cork a little below the top of the bottle.

I have my wife hold the bottle, and I use slow, steady pressure on the lubricated corks. Only 1 in 30 did not seat perfectly.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2009)

What size corks do you use with this Chopper? I know #8's work much easier with this corker, I used to use #9's with the sanitizer solution and still have a few problems and that infamous big dent in the top of the cork.


----------



## wctisue (Mar 1, 2009)

I've used the same double handle corker on 160 kits. There is an adjustment at the top -- unscrew one nut and then tighten the nut on the other side.


It is difficult to seat the cork when you're doing it at counter height. Try putting the bottle on the floor or a small stool. The extra leverage will push those corks as far down the bottle as you want. I do get a small indentation in the top of the cork but it doesn't bother me. If the dented cork bothers you just cover it with a shrink wrap.


Some bottles don't seem to cork as well as others. I've given up on using the bottles with flanged glass at the top. 


Do try other corks. I use the agglomerate corks. Cheaper corks are easier to drive in the bottle. I think I'll go back to natural corks next time I order.


Wayne


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2009)

WC, not all corkers have this adjustment, Ive seen both. My friend had the 1 with the adjustment and actually it didnt work 1/2 as well as the 1 without that I gave to him. I dont know if there was something wrong with his but it was very hard to use with only 1 person and did a poor job even with 2. The 1 I gave him was the same 1 George sells and it worked ok but still had a few problems.


----------



## fish1onthefly (Mar 2, 2009)

The one I go did not have an adjustment. I would be happy with it if it did...off to floor model shopping


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2009)

You will be so happy you did, my 5 year old son can operate my floor corker!


----------



## suprasteve (Mar 2, 2009)

don't know if this is a bad idea or not but it seems to work: I've got the same corker as mentioned earlier and i came to the conclusion that compressing the little bit of air inside the bottle was what kept making the cork stick back out. So I got a little bit of 20# monofilament fishing line (new, sanitized of course) and I put it in the mouth of the bottle and then cork it. After the cork is in I carefully pull the mono out and it lets most of the trapped air out, so far i haven't seen any deleterious effects of this. I read this trick somewhere but can't remember where now...


----------



## coriasco (Mar 8, 2009)

A floor corker is definately the way to go. I cork over 200 botles every year and I love my floor corker. I have the Portugese Floor Corker, it is a red unit and the adjustment for the depth of the cork is simple to use, just turn a knob on the piece that inserts the cork. It has a long handle for excellent leverage.


----------

